# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation > Picture Archives >  Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Summer 2003)

## Cindy Hamlin

This is a picture of the Lotus on the lake at Lewis Ginter Botanical Gardens here in Richmond, VA.  You can learn more about Lewis Ginter here:

http://www.lewisginter.org

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

This was a friendly Burro at "The Cactus House".  It is a little piece of Santa Fe here in Northern Richmond.

----------


## Steve Machol

Nice ones Cindy!

----------


## Texas Ranger

Steve, this is a "stupid" PC question, but need to know "how to" post a picture? step by step...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Texas Ranger said:* 
> Steve, this is a "stupid" PC question, but need to know "how to" post a picture? step by step...


Not Steve, but....

Of course, you reply to the thread.  Then at the bottom (in the reply window) you will see "attach file" there is a button that says "Browse".  Click on that button and find the picture on your pc.  Then click on that file to add it.  It must be less than 110,000 bites.  Right click on the picture file, then properties and it should tell you the size there.


Hope that helps!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

This picture was taken on a trip to Strausburg, Pennsylvania (at trip taken with _Night Train_ and his sons, coincidentally).  It is particularly meaningful for me because I have a picture of myself about his age at the museum that was snapped by my Uncle years ago...

Also, the engine in the background is the last type my grandfather engineered before retiring from the PRR...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

This is my daughter Sara in the '65 Mustang we had at the time...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

This is a shot of St. Petersburg taken from Honeymoon Island State Park (about 20 miles from our home) on Memorial Day...  I use a larger version of this photo for my Windows wallpaper.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Taken in Myrtle Beach a few weeks ago...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

My favorite vacation shot- taken while diving off the coast!

Okay, actually it was taken from inside the walk-through aquarium at Ripley's in Myrtle Beach- but I think its a cool shot!

----------


## hcjilson

Took these a couple of weeks back. 
#1

----------


## hcjilson

Try to imagine how much time it took to erode the hole in the middle the cliff.There is a trail along the top of the cliffs which runs for miles. If you look to the skyline above the cliffs, you will notice a couple of hikers.

----------


## hcjilson

Cliffs facing north. You will notice the restored castle of one of the "Fighting O'Briens" who ruled that part of the coast 800 years or so ago. You can walk up to the top and get a breathtaking view of not only the cliffs but the sea toward the next piece of solid land (New Brunswick, Canada)

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Harry and Pete, 
Love the pics.  They are both awesome.  Pete, that is your son in front of the train?  And, Pete, LOVED the rainbow picture at Myrtle Beach!

Harry, the pics of the cliffs are awesome!  Wonder if we have anything similar in the US?

I guess it is good to revive this thread every now and then.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Walter Raymond Hanlin III (Pierce)... he turns nine on 4 September.

Here is one of our own- "karen."  She's on the right- the one who looks like Jamie Lee Curtis?

----------


## keithbenjamin

Sunrise in Nags Head, NC. I got soooo lucky with the postion of the bird. :D

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Keith,
That is the best picture!  I love sunrise at the ocean!  And that bird, man oh man, oh man!  I think yours is my fave so far!

----------


## keithbenjamin

Thanks Cindy. That's one of my favorites too.

Keith

----------


## Steve Machol

Excellent shot Keith!

----------


## Joann Raytar

A duck family swimming by. (Note - I am obviously not the most adept at photograpy or photo editing but I thought you would like to see what the CT coastline looks like.)

http://dep.state.ct.us/stateparks/index.htm

----------


## Joann Raytar

Shot from a cliff overlooking the beach.  The Millstone III nuclear power plant is just out of view to the left.  Gotta love the warning signs all over the place telling you what to do if there is a meltdown.

----------


## Joann Raytar

A little drive inland.

----------


## Joann Raytar

The hills surrounding Devil's Hopyard. (Note - the overlook this was taken from is not a fun hike if it is over 90 degrees out.)

This concludes the coastal tour of Connecticut for the time being.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Gothic church poised on the cliffs of Barbados w/tombstones dating back to the 1600s.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Keith,

Another good shot!  You have a way with setting up a nice scene.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Thanks Joann and Steve. You guys have some very nice photos as well. Here's another interesting shot from St. John's Parish...

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Jo,
I loved the waterfall picture.

Keith,
I loved the church picture, too.  Do you take pics for fun or are you serious about it?  I ask because I am trying to get better and have a friend that is a great photographer helping me.  One thing she taught me recently is to take a pic of a building from the corner (of course out from it) as it gives a much more appealing angle.  She is so right!

----------


## keithbenjamin

Thanks Cindy for the complement, but I'm just a rank amateur. 

Angles and perspective can make a big difference. I always try to look for different angles. Sometime getting higher or lower will make a shot more interesting or more dramatic, too. I also try to look for interesting ways to frame a subject. You did a nice job with you're pelican shot.

Adjusting depth of field is another great trick, making the subject in focus and the background out of focus. You can see this a little in Steve's first post (my favorite, btw).

It doesn't take much talent to get a great shot when given a subject like my Nags Head sunrise (maybe a little luck ;), but that first shot of Steve's... very nice.

Keith

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here is one waterfall at Lewis Ginter.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

I love to take pictures of empty benches.  It's a quirk of mine.  I loved this one almost being consumed by the hydrangeas.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Keith,
Wow, beautiful shots...  

Cindy,
Empty benches- what a cool concept.  Looks great!

I'm here in San Fransisco- and of course I just HAD to see the Golden Gate Bridge.  Like San Diego, Northern California is simply awesome.  It can be 70 degrees near the bay and 25 degrees HOTTER in the valley- just a few miles away.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

This is right near the bridge, looking out over the bay...  I love sailboats!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

The thing I love about my digital camera is the ability to edit my photos with Corel PhotoPaint.  This "old" photo was taken about three hours ago.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

This was a great idea for a thread... I'm enjoying everyone's photos!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Pete,
Of all the photos I like the sunset (or sunrise) the best!  Awesome.  I just love pics taken at sunrise or sunset!

The bridge pic is awesome, too!:D

----------


## Bev Heishman

I love the photo's this is from Fenwick Island, Delaware.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Great pic, Bev.  How could a pic of blue sky and the ocean not be lovely!  When I was younger I used to hang out at Rohoboth (sp?)  is it still popular?

----------


## Bev Heishman

Hi Cindy,

Rehoboth is almost an hour north. Fenwick is right along side of Ocean City MD. Heading there in a few weeks. Can't wait.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Pete,
Of all the photos I like the sunset (or sunrise) the best! Awesome. I just love pics taken at sunrise or sunset!
I sincerely doubt you'll EVER see a picture of mine that was taken at sunrise!  I've seen a few sunrises in my life, but I have to admit to being "tuned" towards sunsets (i.e., I'm a NIGHT OWL!).
;)

We used to spend days at the beach in Rahobeth Beach (sp?).  We also went to Lewe's Beach a few times and a place called Harvey Cedars...

----------


## Shutterbug

Maybe someone could share how to post pictures :D 

shutterbug

----------


## Steve Machol

> *Shutterbug said:* 
> Maybe someone could share how to post pictures :D 
> 
> shutterbug


Use the 'Attach file' option at the bottom of the reply box.  Click on the 'browse' button to find the file on your computer that you want to attach to your post.

----------


## varmint

> *Cindy Hamlin said:* 
>  When I was younger I used to hang out at Rohoboth (sp?)  is it still popular?


No offense intended here to anyone, but I have a cousin who recently moved to Rehoboth to be around more folks with the same beliefs as herself. Has it not become kinda like the San Francisco of the east coast? This is what I was lead to believe.

----------


## Bev Heishman

There are whole string of beaches in the Rehoboth, Delaware area. It starts with Lewes,  Rehoboth, Dewey, Bethany, Fenwick and then Ocean City, MD. 

The area you may be talking about being like San Francisco is Dewey.

----------


## optispares

:bbg: picture of the local driving range :Rolleyes:  think you could hit one of these with a 5 iron Harry:bbg: :bbg:

----------


## PAkev

My Grandfather came over from Italy on a boat and this picture has become very sentimental to me.

----------


## varmint

Just proof that Italians know their stuff about food, don't go anywhere without the kitchen table.:)

----------


## Joann Raytar

I love that! Who would have thought that a table would float?!?!?!

There are now thoughts bouncing around my brain - this is the reason for those "do not try this at home" warnings.

----------


## Steve Machol

I'll throw in one of my more recent sunset pics.

----------


## Sean

Just one of the many i took at Disney last december..............:D

----------


## hcjilson

Subject says it all!

hj

----------


## Suzy W

WOW!  What great pictures

Steve, I love that sunset picture.  What a beautiful place to live.

Suzy

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Steve, 
Awesome sunset!

Sean, 
Loved the fireworks pic!

And I had heard that about Rohoboth, too!

----------


## Billy Brock

All the photos have been magnificant ........... great idea for a thread Steve.

Here's a hummingbird in my friend's garden:

----------


## Steve Machol

Wow - that's a great shot Billy!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Billy,
That is awesome to catch that hummingbird!  Great job!

----------


## Sean

Great shot Billy!

----------


## Joann Raytar

That is a great shot! What did you use to take it?

----------


## Billy Brock

Thank you all for the wonderful posts & especially to Steve for the forum ..... what a great idea to share members' interests !

  OK all you old camera buffs, you're going to have to go waaaaay back in years to remember the camera that shot the photo: Pentax K1000 35mm with Vivitar telephoto lens ( then I used a scanner to digitize for the web )...... oldie but goodie .......... this forum inspired me to dust of the bag and give it a try again.

  Each photo posted so far is an outstanding compliment to the talent of optiboard members...... I especially enjoy the array of colors that have been captured & look forward to each new posting.

  have a great day ! ! 


  B

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

Here is another bench picture.

----------


## keithbenjamin

Haystack Rock at Cannon Beach, OR

----------


## Billy Brock

Nice one  KB........... capturing the blue really turns the photo into a rainbow of color.


   B

----------


## Steve Machol

Yes, very nice colors in that shot. :)

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Here is a picture of a sunrise (yes folks, I said sunRISE) over Dallas, Texas I took over the weekend.  The thing I enjoy the most about digital photography is the ability to slightly tweak the color (which you could do with a developing studio, but...) and the ability to add in effects like script.

----------


## Billy Brock

hello Pete,

   very nice photo that captured the golden texas color ......... I tried one of the sunsets, and just can't master steve & bk's awesome quality ......... gonna take more practice to reach the level of you guys


   hope you brought shorts......... nothing like 105 in the shade for a day in the sweatbox we call home



   B

----------


## BobV

Well, now that I think of it ,yep, I'm old.  But I still have my K1000 and it takes wonderful pictures.  Just wish I had a scanner.

Billy, do you happen to remember a company in NY called Spirotone?  They used to sell "discount" camera gadgets.  I have a bellows setup for a 35mm.  Great for close-up shots.

Bob V.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *BobV said:* 
> Well, now that I think of it ,yep, I'm old.  But I still have my K1000 and it takes wonderful pictures.  Just wish I had a scanner.
> 
> Billy, do you happen to remember a company in NY called Spirotone?  They used to sell "discount" camera gadgets.  I have a bellows setup for a 35mm.  Great for close-up shots.
> 
> Bob V.



Bob,
You can get a floppy with your pics on them for sharing from almost any place that develops pics nowadays.  Check it out.  It is normally about $3-4 for a floppy and $5-7 for a CD (plus developing).

I have found though that when I get the CD's (although the resolution is better) you have to reduce the size of the pic to use it on the Optiboard.  So, I stick with the floppy disc and have no problems.  I recently purchased a photo editing program at Target on clearance for $11.98 and it really comes in handy.

----------


## BobV

Cindy, 

Thanks for the tips.  I'll head over to Target tomorrow and see if they have it .

The pictures I have are from Connecticut, some 20 years ago.  I've kept them pretty protected so the colors have remained as fresh as ever.

Bob V.

----------


## Steve Machol

Here's another one for fans of beautiful sunsets.  I took this last October in the Arizona desert between Tucson and Florence and as Marlena and I were returning from a day at Biosphere II.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Steve Machol said:* 
> Here's another one for fans of beautiful sunsets.  I took this last October in the Arizona desert between Tucson and Florence and as Marlena and I were returning from a day at Biosphere II.


Were you visiting the 'sphere?  Or returning from a stay?  It wouldn't surprise me!
:D

----------


## Steve Machol

We were visiting.  It's an awesome place.  It's now owned and operated by Columbia University and the facility is being used by their research scientists.  Unfortunately Columbia is now trying to sell it so it's future is somewhat up in the air.

----------


## Shutterbug

Here's a shot of a bull elk in rut.  He is bugling, and trying to keep his harem rounded up.  I used a 500mm telephoto for this big boy, I did not want to get any closer  :0).  Shot was taken in Colorado in a mountain valley.

----------


## Thomas

This looks like fun, I'll try one too.

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Thomas said:* 
> This looks like fun, I'll try one too.


That is too precious!
:D

----------


## lpdeen

Glass flowers on the ceiling at The Bellagio hotel in Las Vegas

----------


## JRS

Recent vacation

This one was at one of those drive-through wild life places. Basically, just a standard snap shot.

----------


## JRS

Not so recent vacation

Steve -
Actually this took several attempts. The first day I checked on the "when" I should attempt the shot, and then whent back the next day to set up at that time. 10 frames at various exposure times to get the one useable print. If I remember right - this one was 2.5 or 3 seconds at F16 using my Canon F1 35mm. Ran with a Cokin filter system, polarizing some on top of that, tripod mounted, and a little additional darkroom tweaking. To be honest, I did digital darkroom work using Paint Shop Pro.

I use to shoot semi-professionally many years back, and I was also the 'criminal photographer' when I was in law enforcement. Now, other than some vacation shooting, I don't have the time for all the effort involved. And even when I'm on vacation... it seems I have little spare time to do all the other stuff too. 
During my peak days, I was known to shoot 100 frames a day just to get 1 or 2 shots I really liked. Shoot 3 or 4 rolls (slide film) and then go home and develop it. And I use to carry a pocket recorder (and spent alot of time talking out loud to myself) so that I could remember the frame settings on multiple shoots. I still own 4 35mm's (1 with a motor drive), 1 two-and-a quarter, and a Crown Graphic. The Crown shoots a 4"x5" negative. I mostly used that one for portrait work. I also have a full color darkroom set up and can produce up to a 16"x20" paper size.

PS - I also collect antique cameras. But that's a hit-n-miss hobby now too.

Perhaps if I get time, I'll dig through some of my old stuff (I'd need to convert from paper to jpeg) and post a few here.

----------


## Steve Machol

Wow - the colors on that last shot are amazing!  Where was this taken?

----------


## Thomas

Shot of Cincinnati's Riverfront Stadium from Covington, KY.

----------


## Billy Brock

lpdeen, JRS, Thomas

magnificent photos, colors are awesome on each one 

B

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Billy Brock said:* 
> lpdeen, JRS, Thomas
> 
> magnificent photos, colors are awesome on each one 
> 
> B



Ditto!  Great!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Latest trip (not a great shot, but not too bad considering I was in a moving car with the windows up!)...

----------


## Pete Hanlin

And THIS is my finger sporting a 1970 Colts Superbowl ring!!!  Yes, it is a terrible photo- but the ring was too cool (plus, it serves as proof that the Colts were actually half decent at some point in their illustrious history...).  Now we need to bring a Lombardi Trophy to Indianapolis!!!

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> (plus, it serves as proof that the Colts were actually half decent at some point in their illustrious history...).  Now we need to bring a Lombardi Trophy to Indianapolis!!!


From your lips to God's ears!  :D :D :cheers: :cheers:

----------


## Thomas

This is a shot one of those afternoon seabreeze storms that blow up here in the "Sunshine State" from time to time in the summer.

----------


## Joann Raytar

Wow.  That sky looks ominous.

----------


## Wes Trayner

*Kookaburra sits in an old gum tree.....*

----------


## Judy Canty

Pete,
Next time you're up this way, try the FDR memorial at night.  It's magnificent.

----------


## harry a saake

probably the best shot ever taken of me , i was 36, sorry Darris

----------


## harry a saake

second try, i,ll get it eventually

----------


## Joann Raytar

*Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! has become so popular that it began to take awhile for the thread to load.  We have decided to split the original thread into new threads for each season.

You can find all of the great OptiBoard member photographs at these links:Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2002) - the start of it allCalling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Summer 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Fall 2003)Calling All OptiBoard Photographers! (Winter 2003/2004)

You will only be able to post new pictures to the current thread; however, the others will all be available for viewing.*

----------

